# A suggestion for the HoME forum



## lindil (Oct 16, 2002)

You may want to consider making it a HOME/Unfinished Tales Forum.

As the Unfished Tales is really just excerpts that otherwise all would have ended up in HoME [ I would hope].

It differs from 'the Silmarillion' in that exposes contradictions and does not seek to gloss over changes. 

I must say I find the aesthetics of the board very pleasing [ I normally haunt the darkish Barrow-downs]. You seem to have some excellent high-quality discussuions also. 

much thanks for all of the work!


----------



## Elfarmari (Dec 7, 2002)

I've always just posted in the 'Other works by JRR Tolkien' forum when I want to say something about the Unfinished Tales. I don't think anyone would be incredibly angry if some people discussed UT in the HoME forum, though.


----------

